# how much is this lot worth?



## Koolvin (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi guys, the time has come where my TiVo now needs to go to a new home. I think you people should have first dibs BUT how much is it actually worth?

fully functional:

details: TiVo 6023

it has a Cachecard with 256mb of crucial brand memory

it has all the hacks installed (apart from endpad as have un-installed it due to sandertons licensing requirments)

it has a super quiet hard to find samsung spinpoint Hard drive 160gb

it has a RJ45 ethernet network socket mounted on the back ( see pic )

it comes with a digital cable adaptor

it has the infra red double dongle

it has the remote

all cables included

I will give away the UPS in the picyure if somebody collects from west london.









\






















































it was on monthly subscrption


----------



## andyjenkins (Jul 29, 2001)

UPS seems to have little value IMHO - but I'd say you'd be looking at about £170 for the rest? (I was supprised to see stock TiVo's going for as low as £120 now on eBay).


----------



## Koolvin (Nov 5, 2004)

thanks for your input, the UPS may have little value but it is invaluable IMHO because it stops spikes and accidental power-offs which could save ypur tivos life!

It has been usefull for me anyway!

£170 is that all ! ouch hmmmmm


----------



## andyjenkins (Jul 29, 2001)

Agree on the UPS to some degree - just think its overkill for the majority. Spikes are relatively rare (in my experience), and surge protectors by the likes of Belkin bring protection to multiple devices for virtually no extra than a normal gang block.

Plus Sky's HD launch is going to knock a few percent off the value of a TiVo as well I expect.

Where you may gain extra is from a TiVo owner who simply hates the thought of anything else (like myself) - then you may get a few extra quid. Without a lifetime sub though I expect the value of the unit is hurting.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

I suspect you would get more in total by selling all the parts separately - including the 160gb drive (if you have the original to put back).


----------



## stevebax (Oct 24, 2000)

An upgraded Tivo went for £580 back in Jan of this year. But it had a lifetime sub which would affect the value you got.


----------



## Koolvin (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks guys, I have decided it will go on ebay this weekend! I'm sorry to see it go.


----------



## Koolvin (Nov 5, 2004)

SOLD!


Sad to see it go


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

how much did you get?


----------



## KiNeL (Feb 6, 2006)

Koolvins loss has been my gain...  :up: 

Change of IP addressing was fine m8, picked up on my Lan OK.

Now just need to find some time to properly connect up with my other kit etc...!

Down with Kiss :down: up with TiVo :up: 

Cheers

Kinel


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

Koolvin said:


> SOLD! Sad to see it go


I don't think anyone else asked ... why did you decide to abandon the TiVo ship ?


----------

